# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Night Elf Hunter T7 Concept Attempt

## karlov

Okay I started my concept for hunter tier 7 (WOTLK raid material) as this sketch.

I posted it on deviantart since the image is large.

And so today I decided to go 6 hours straight I attempted to colour it and it turned out like this: (By the way I'm 14 so I'm not really..uh good ><)

I need a bigger audience for criticism so I think- heck why not mmowned? XD
EDIT: I forgot to sign it. Zukassi ftl
DeviantART page:
Flame and criticise more there or favourite it and look at the rest of my gallery.

I made shirts of it on cafepress.com too XD expect my *cough* NEW sig to be me wearing it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elites360

OMFG. Dude this is Awesome. dont say your Work Sucks. 

+5rep

----------


## jcako

that is so awsome +rep!

----------


## karlov

> OMFG. Dude this is Awesome. dont say your Work Sucks. 
> 
> +5rep


Thank you, WoW_King  :Smile:  That was uplifting.

----------


## EcHoEs

Thats fcking awesome!!! :OOOO
Thats really really really cool!
Make warrior tier 7 plx  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Even tho rep doesnt matter (Does it?) i'll +2 rep you.

----------


## Remahlól

Wow O_O

*I R AMAZIED*

----------


## karlov

> Thats fcking awesome!!! :OOOO
> Thats really really really cool!
> Make warrior tier 7 plx 
> Even tho rep doesnt matter (Does it?) i'll +2 rep you.


T7 Warrior will take some planning but I will do it (For this NE I use is multi-classed for Roleplaying :P)

----------


## MLT

Friggin nice mate. +rep  :Smile:

----------


## moyboy31

Thats AWESOME!!!!!

----------


## bessy

Cool, real art  :Smile:

----------


## karlov

What do you mean by real art?

----------


## -xepher-

not using photoshop or GIMP, but only wit your hand

----------


## Dalamar

Very nice concept art there, the armor does look a little like Dreadnaught though.  :Wink: 

+Rep

----------


## karlov

> not using photoshop or GIMP, but only wit your hand


Well you see.... I did use photoshop CS2 to colour it but I hand drew the line art. It was still a challenge.

The shoulders looked more like Pauldrons of Wild magic with an open mouth and radiating aura. I originally was just drawing her in T3 (Dreadnaught) then I didn't like it so I changed it around.

----------


## Rectal Exambot

Some issues NEED to be brought up with this piece of art:

1: ITS A NIGHT ELF ZOMG!

That is all

But i think it would have been really cool if you have some sort of proper background, i mean like some Icey Thundra Mountain Range with grass and dirt maybe, so it looks like they are sitting

Also, is it a guy or a girl?

(All night elves have this problem)

----------


## karlov

> Some issues NEED to be brought up with this piece of art:
> 
> 1: ITS A NIGHT ELF ZOMG!
> 
> That is all
> 
> But i think it would have been really cool if you have some sort of proper background, i mean like some Icey Thundra Mountain Range with grass and dirt maybe, so it looks like they are sitting
> 
> Also, is it a guy or a girl?
> ...


1: It is a female night elf. (Night elves are purdy though!)
2: The line art can be found on my deviantart. It is linked on the original post- there was a background on that (Icy Mountains) so there WAS a background- I just can't colour them well xD

----------


## karlov

And for pure randomness I am going to go SHOOP DA WOOOOP!

----------


## ^Xayo

looks like nian on the shoulders

----------


## jeffkicksass

Relly nice work!
but a night elf..... BLOOD ELF FTW!

----------


## superkeeper

wow
awesome

----------


## kero21

This is great

nice work

----------


## karlov

Thank youu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Austin_Millbarge

Well bro, Ive been doing drawlings like this for 3 years, and I've never seen anything like it.

Well bloody done, +rep for the effort  :Smile:

----------


## karlov

Too bad you cannot rep. But the thought counts. Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## kero21

they are great

----------


## IllidanX

Ah who cares what race its pretty nice.

----------


## karlov

Thank youu  :Big Grin:

----------


## XaVe

So awesome man. I'm 13. Give me ur skillz plx ;>

Btw; In your sig about that Vin Diesel thing. I got another 1 of that kind.

Axel Rose (Singer of Guns 'N' Roses). It can be rearranged to "Oral Sex" :P

----------


## Cal

Need to learn to draw like that tbh - I'm only good at copying (note, not tracing) and I rush. Any pointers?

----------


## karlov

Cal, I have just payed attention to details and they are kind of etched into my head.
If I try and look at something and copy it; it will turn out horrendous.

My pointers are study anatomy of humans/humanoids if you are to draw something like the night elf I have here. (I mean just look at how something is posed)
Another thing is that I notice a lot of people try to make their lines too clean and press too hard while drawing. I am normally sketchy with my drawings.

----------

